# Omg i think he is choking help



## laney (Dec 17, 2012)

Yoshi was heating his salad plant quite happy then he started hissing, I thought a leaf had spooked him so I ignored, then it got louder and he kept doing it, I lifted him out and he was opening his mouth like he was gasping or going to be sick... I panicked and started massaging under his neck which calmed it slightly, I quickly got some warm water and put him in it, got a little bowl of diluted baby food and managed to get him to drink a little. This was 15mins ago it started, he isn't gasping now but giving an open mouthed hiss a couple of times for no reason.
It could only have been a leaf that got stuck though if he was choking, will he be ok??
He is so small I couldn't even get his tiny mouth open to have a look down.
Help, I'm scared to leave him now in case he dies, I've got a docs appointment in an hour and my vet is far away 
He is wondering around now exploring a little, I hope he is ok!!!!


Making him drink was probably stupid (pushed anything further down) I didn't know what else to do :s


----------



## Blakem (Dec 17, 2012)

Ah! That's so scary! I hope the little guy is okay. Update us whenever you can.


----------



## kanalomele (Dec 17, 2012)

Try to stay calm until you can get him into the vets! Quite often you can do nothing to help the timy ones. They just have to follow lifes course and work it out on their own.


----------



## laney (Dec 17, 2012)

Update,

He seemed to be feeling better for about half an hour, I held a little bit of food to him and he chomped it and it started again but not as bad, i massaged under his neck which helped. I was worried about not being here for him so I took him in a big box with a blanket to my mums until I went to docs and he hasn't done it again, he had a little wonder around at my mums but just wanted under my chin for a sleep so I gave him my scarf and took him home. I spoke with the vet over phone and he didn't seem to concerned said maybe he could have irritated or scratched inside his throat, just to try and keep him hydrated and give soft foods if any for a couple of days and keep an eye on him.
He is digging in his bed now snuggling down so hopefully he be ok :s
X


----------

